# Assembled Commercial Equipment



## Skinner Apiaries (Sep 1, 2009)

Well apparently western and dadant in their infallible wisdom have quit carrying the preassembled frames with plastic inserts, for go figure, one piece plastic. I for one love the plastic insert, and hate the one piece frames, warping, etc. And I have no plans of assembling any frames that I don't have to. On an economics note, it is more timely and efficient to let their automated machines build them, than pay the help. Guess Ill have to shop around now, fantastic. 

To the commercial point, and I do not want to hear the wax vs plastic argument, nor hobbyist ideas about economies of scale, where are you guys getting bulk assembled gear?


----------



## jim lyon (Feb 19, 2006)

I guess I would dispute your assertion that it is more economical to have someone else assemble them with their machines. The assembly charge is about .25 each plus the additional freight cost to ship the additional bulk that assembled frames require. We usually look at it as a good winter job and I know we do a far better job of assembly than assembled frames that I have purchased in the past. My last purchase of assembled frames (from Mann Lake) left me vowing to never again trust someone else.


----------



## broodhead (May 30, 2009)

There is a solution to this madness. I have found someone who assembles my frames for me. I choose the type and she does all the work. She assembles, wires and waxes all my frames. If I choose to use plastic she inserts the p;astic. She can do about 1000 frames per day and the cost is very affordable. She works out of her house, I pay by the piece, and the work is superb. Find someone to do it for you, you may be surprised at he cost savings.


----------



## alpha6 (May 12, 2008)

No problem running thousands and thousands of one piece Pierco for years with no warping. I think that was a problem with the first Chinese ones that were around.


----------



## nabeehive (Oct 23, 2009)

North American Bee Hive Co. assembles all types of equipment for commercial operations. 60,000 frames this summer.


----------



## Kingfisher Apiaries (Jan 16, 2010)

I am one of those "hobbyists" but I ought to chime in. I have been really impressed with the dadant plastic foundation, so much so that I bought a case and a half of it. The dadant plastic is made in china, the side of my box says "large plastic beekeeping inserts" and "made in china" on a label, right under the coated in usa label, oh well. The bees take it well. This winter I am going to hire a guy to come make nuc boxes and frames. Like Jim Lyon said, unless you do it yourself you cannot control the end result. Keeps me from going stir crazy in my spare time in the winter.


----------



## swarm_trapper (Jun 19, 2003)

i am going to have to disagree with you too, no way it is cheaper for dadnt to assemble them. I figure if i pay some one even 10$ a hour my cost is .10$ a frame. i want to say that dadant is about .30 for assembling a frame.


----------



## AstroZomBEE (Aug 1, 2006)

Mann Lake, has a nice prebuilt frame, we get a semi load or two every year from them.


Aaron Fisher
W. Fisher Bee Farm


----------



## AstroZomBEE (Aug 1, 2006)

We at W. Fisher Bee Farm, buy a semi or so a year from Mann Lake. they have a nice prebuilt frame. And we like ther wax coated plastic foundation better, well the bees tend to draw it out faster anyhow.


Aaron Fisher


----------



## sjvbee (Dec 27, 2006)

I just orderd some from dadant Fl today for Jan. del. 

Scott


----------



## BMAC (Jun 23, 2009)

I will be buying assembled boxes and frames from a local Amish family. As far as the foundation I will put that in myself during the beautiful warm winter months of NY!


----------



## basser59 (Nov 2, 2009)

I use a wooden frame with the plastic foundation. The last ones I got was already assembled and I ordered them from Brushy mountain.
http://www.brushymountainbeefarm.com/Assembled-Wooden-Frames/products/23/


----------



## Skinner Apiaries (Sep 1, 2009)

alpha6 said:


> No problem running thousands and thousands of one piece Pierco for years with no warping. I think that was a problem with the first Chinese ones that were around.


Interesting. I have some pierco one pieces that have warped. I have plenty of faith in plastic, when I add plenty of my own wax.


----------



## Skinner Apiaries (Sep 1, 2009)

basser59 said:


> I use a wooden frame with the plastic foundation. The last ones I got was already assembled and I ordered them from Brushy mountain.
> http://www.brushymountainbeefarm.com/Assembled-Wooden-Frames/products/23/


These are the ones I liked. I haggled with them, brushy is overpriced, they're a retailer. If I recall correctly, they're more expensive than miller's, which is where Ill probably go.


----------



## Skinner Apiaries (Sep 1, 2009)

swarm_trapper said:


> i am going to have to disagree with you too, no way it is cheaper for dadnt to assemble them. ......





jim lyon said:


> I guess I would dispute your assertion that it is more economical to have someone else assemble them with their machines. The assembly charge is about .25 each plus the additional freight cost ........


I had issues with the people I hired assembling them. They always cost me, one way or another, and yes, buying a uniform item that works and that I don't have to worry about it, is a good strategy. We build something like 75% of our gear, and the more bees I get the less of it we'll be building.


----------



## Jim Stevens (Jan 15, 2007)

Skinner,
All Wood frames with waxed Rite-Cell® Foundation is wat I use.
I know there’s other quality frames out there, I prefer this one.

I’ve used the inexpensive plastic frames they just didn’t work,(for me) way to flexible when separating hive bodies and if I mixed plastic with wood frames, it made things worse. (Inexperience useing them!)The Bees tought me not to mix and match.
This is only my experience with plastic; I’ve never used the Pierco but I understand they are well built Frames.

9 1/8", 7 1/4" or 6 1/4" assembled commercial frames with natural waxed rite-cell:
With Mann Lakes free shipping, hard to beat when you buy large quantity.
Take a look.
Jim
http://www.mannlakeltd.com/ProductDetail.asp?idproduct=1654&idCategory=


----------



## Skinner Apiaries (Sep 1, 2009)

Yep, went to dadant yesterday, I can get my frames. 1 month lead time, same prices as
western. On a side note, the manager said they would match brushy


----------



## swarm_trapper (Jun 19, 2003)

what price are you paying for what quantity? if you dont mind me asking.


----------



## The Honey Householder (Nov 14, 2008)

Jim Stevens said:


> Skinner,
> All Wood frames with waxed Rite-Cell® Foundation is wat I use.
> I know there’s other quality frames out there, I prefer this one.
> 
> ...


Called Mann Lake a month or so back on 5000 perassembled frame order and the shipping was $1000+. Yes free shipping was going on, but to get the bulk pricing I would have to pay the shipping.


----------



## Skinner Apiaries (Sep 1, 2009)

swarm_trapper said:


> what price are you paying for what quantity? if you dont mind me asking.


It was 1.65 a couple months ago, I think. Wouldnt put nails in that number. Im sure Ill order before Jan to get what I want at 2010 prices. Got that Christmas honey to sell to finance it all


----------



## Skinner Apiaries (Sep 1, 2009)

and Ron, I noticed that too. Pretty funny. Oh well. I was just glad I could get western prices 100 miles from home. That made my day.


----------

